# ALGOR Designcheck v19.1 SP1



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/4568/socketl4yk.th.gif[/BIMG]
With ALGOR DesignCheck finite element analysis (FEA) software, you can verify your single part designs with a first-pass engineering analysis to virtually test the behavior of product designs, speed up time to market and make better, safer products at a lower cost.

Available directly from the Alibre Design Professional Tools menu as an Add-on, DesignCheck makes it easy to perform finite element modeling and analysis, evaluate results and prepare professional design reports. 



* Direct CAD/CAE data exchange with Alibre Design for single parts
* Windows-native data input screens
* Multiple view windows
* Tree view of the model and associated data
* Real-time data checking for reasonable input
* Automatic 3D solid hybrid meshing (bricks on the model surface and tetrahedra inside) with a built-in aspect ratio check
* Intelligent, automatic, feature-based mesh refinement tools and point-and-click definition of areas where a finer mesh is desired
* Right-click application, modification and deletion of surface forces, surface constraints and FEA properties
* Static stress analysis with linear material models
* Analysis results displayed graphically for von Mises stress and deflected shape
* Image output in the BMP, JPG, TIF, PNG, PCX and TGA formats
* Animations through AVI creation and display tools
* Automatic generation of professional text or HTML design reports

Homepage:

CODE
http://www.algor.com


Download:
ALGOR.Designcheck.v19.1.SP1.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE

CODE
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322183/ad191sp1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323787/ad191sp1.part2.rar
La tansouna men salihi do3a


----------



## MDREAM (18 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا

بس لم ينزل عندي سو 6 كيلو بايت

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
i just downlaod it yesterday it work all link are ok.
try again.


----------



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

try now:
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322183/ad191sp1.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323787/ad191sp1.part2.rar.html


----------



## MUSLIM125 (29 يوليو 2006)

يا MDREAMيبدوا انك استخدمت Download Accelratorفى التحميل
رابيد شير المجانى لا يدعم التحمسل بالداونلوداكسيليريتور لذا فالنتائج كما ترى 
الحل ان تعمل Disable للدوانلودأكسيليريتور وتحمل التحميل العادى بواسطة الExplorer


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (30 يوليو 2006)

MUSLIM125 قال:


> يا MDREAMيبدوا انك استخدمت Download Accelratorفى التحميل
> رابيد شير المجانى لا يدعم التحمسل بالداونلوداكسيليريتور لذا فالنتائج كما ترى
> الحل ان تعمل Disable للدوانلودأكسيليريتور وتحمل التحميل العادى بواسطة الExplorer



السلام عليكم ورحمه اللهوبركاته 
اخي الحبيب MUSLIM125 يا مرحبا بيك بعد غياب طويل 
فعلاً اخي هذه اكيد هي المشكله و فعلاً هكذا حلها
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yassine-maroc (30 يوليو 2006)

MUSLIM125 قال:


> يا MDREAMيبدوا انك استخدمت Download Accelratorفى التحميل
> رابيد شير المجانى لا يدعم التحمسل بالداونلوداكسيليريتور لذا فالنتائج كما ترى
> الحل ان تعمل Disable للدوانلودأكسيليريتور وتحمل التحميل العادى بواسطة الExplorer



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا باستعمل internet download manager ؤبيدعم العربي وبضغط على المجانى وحمل بسرعة هو الوحيد الدي و الله أعلم بيدعم هده الخاصية ماستعمل premuim account


----------



## design-baron (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا أخ ياسين
أولا أحب اشكرك على هديتك الغالية دي، بس أنا عندي استفسار، أنا نزلت الملفين بتوع البرنامج من على الرابيد شير و الملفين بيفتحوا عندي على الوين رار، بس مش لاقي فيهم اي برنامج setup او install علشان ابدأ تنزيل البرنامج، ياريت لو تفيدني في الموضوع ده لأني محتاج البرنامج ده جدا. و شكرا


----------



## ahmadalhamdan (20 يوليو 2007)

أحتاج نسخة من برنامج Algor
هل من يرسل لي أرجو المساعدة
وشكراً لكم


----------

